# Suggested Places to Visit in Malvern Hills Area



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi off to Blackmore CCC site, in the Malvern Hills for the weekend with van, wife and 3 kids.

Can anyone recommend any must see visitor attractions, things to do and good pubs?

Thanks in advance.

Glacier


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

glacier said:


> Hi off to Blackmore CCC site, in the Malvern Hills for the weekend with van, wife and 3 kids.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any must see visitor attractions, things to do and good pubs?
> 
> ...


I'll come back with more later if nobody else has - but have things to do now.

If you want to watch TV ask the warden for advice. Some of the areas are much better than others, as the CCC site is in a bit of a valley.

Fish and chip van comes to the CC site (opposite yours) Friday evening at about 6.30 I think. (Don't know if it comes to yours.)

Upton upon Severn has a wonderful chip shop if the van doesn't come to the site this early in the season.

Plenty of good  >>pubs<<  in Upton, I'd ask a friendly looking local as I don't know the best ones for kids.

 >>This<<  was an excellent pub for a not-too-expensive meal last time we were there, but I believe it has changed hands since. Might be even better?

A walk on the Malverns is always good. You can park the truck at British Camp, but *do ask the warden to advise you how to get there*. If you take the obvious route you could find yourself in deep do-do with the sharpest T-junction you have ever seen - on a steep hill. There's a good pub right opposite the car park at British Camp - and do pay for parking as the wardens are equipped with radar!!

I won't bother to mention the obvious attractions as you will find plenty of leaflets at the CCC site.

BUT if you like real ale in one of the most memorable pubs you will find anywhere, try  >>The Three Kings<<  about three miles from the caravan site. Easy to miss the turning though, so Mrs Glacier will need to be alert.

Hope this gives you a start.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As Zeb says-lovely walks/kite flying on the hills especially if weather is as good as last few days. Upton Marina and riverside for walks too.

Malvern Theatre has some goods productions on usually but praps a bit pricey for five of you. If you want shops theres always Worcester; or the Cathedral if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check  >>this<<  out too, just on the off-chance that you are interested in what's on. The showground is only a couple of miles away and parking the truck is no problem - except they sometimes put you at the back so you have quite a long walk! Discriminating swine!! :evil:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

As a resident of Malvern, forget what those two impostors say :lol: :lol: 
Things to do? Well the hills are good! Shopping at Waitrose? The Priory is majestic and has the finest stained glass after York. 
In all truth, Malvern is best for walking and chilling in the 'old' way. You have kids, so the Splash is good swimming and there's always the theatres. 
Make sure you make the walk to the Beacon if it's clear, don't bother if it isn't. 
Pubs? Where do I start! Camra Pub of the Year, The Nags Head. 
The Foley Arms, good bar and good restaurant and a lovely terrace. Had my wedding reception there on a fine April day :lol: 
Pepper & Oz a great bistro type. 
Upton is nice, try the Swan, Three Kings at Hanley Castle( although getting a bit tatty) and The Muggery. Good beer and honest Pub grub. 
PM me if you need any more advice. H


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions. Really helpful. Just need to get my planning hat on now.

Glacier


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you want TV on the Malvern site try to get a pitch on the right hand side out of the trees. The aerial needs to be vertical and point to the north end of the hills. You will probably be able to see the transmitter it is like a tall chimney on the flanks of North Hill. It is missing one of the analogue channels (4 I think). and not very powerful.
Blackmore has a good childrens' play area on site. Also a good room for wet weather.
If you like Churches Little Malvern Priory is worth a visit.
Worcester has lots of little shopping arcades and traffic free areas.
In Great Malvern there is a car park by the spash which will take some motorhomes. (The Upton car park has some big bays)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

safariboy said:


> (The Upton car park has some big bays)


As my OH says...as you come along the B4211 into Upton from Malvern there is a big garage and farm suppliers on your right. You're almost in town and will see the Pepperpot tower straight in front of you. Straight after the garage entrance there is a right turn to the big pay and display car park. You will always find a space in that even for a big motorhome. Right at the back of the car park is a fairly private area where lorries and MHs overnight.

Should you miss this - unlikely- go on 100m to the mini - roundabout at the end of the Severn bridge and go round again.
G


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*This site is unbelieveable*

This site is unbelievable. The answers even pre-empt your potential follow-up question about where best to park!

Thanks a lot

Glacier


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One other thing your children -and you- would enjoy is the Bernard Gitton water clock upstairs in the Winter Gardens in Malvern.

http://www.malvern-theatres.co.uk/visual-arts/

If you are bringing the van into town then you will come up through Barnard's Green and up Barnard's Green Road ( B 4211). This is quite a steep hill at right angles to the hills and it gets steeper. After crossing the railway ( bridge) you will pass the buildings of the Girls College on your left. After them take a left turn into Priory Road and go along there until you get to the big P&D car park on your left. At this time of year it should be no problem. You are then on the edge of Priory Park ( aka The Winter Gardens) where a pleasant walk will take you to the Winter Gardens building itself- and the clock, via a good little children's play ground and then into town. You'll pass the Splash Leisure centre.

I would strongly advise against going any further up the road in your van. It becomes Church street and a fiercesome hill with horrible right turn at the top ! Trust me, we lived in Malvern for many many years and I still went out of my way to avoid Bellevue terrace in a car.

If you miss the turn into Priory road then on your right you will see Victoria Road, go down there ( another hill, downhill) and park along there. You can then walk back- uphill, along Como road into town.

If you are not into hills then Malvern is not your place but it's a lovely town !

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Glacier

here is something a bit different ... if you are walking around Malvern the The Theatre of Small Convenience<< may tickle your fancy or your sense of humour :lol: ... it is on Edith Walk which goes uphill from Waitrose towards Somerfields ( everywhere in malvern is either up hill or down :lol: )... I can't see the performace list for 2008 so it may be closed at this time of the year ...how inconvenient!! "performances " are on demand and last about five minutes ..... a bit like me then :roll: when I go to a normal "Convenience " :lol:

Mike


----------

